# Newbie with Gaggia Classic - possible brew temperature issue



## tomandjo2 (Apr 3, 2016)

2nd time trying to post this so apologies if original post does appear as well.

I was luckily enough to pick up a Gaggia Classic for free as spares or repair, gave it a minor strip down and clean, put it back together and tested it and seems to work ok.

However the brew temperature is only about 65c, but I'm not sure if it's a stat issue or because I didn't have any coffee, which would reduce flow and therefore increase temperature.

Any advice appreciated

Tom


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Morning

FWIW, I recently tested the temp of my classic [2004] with a Thermo-pen and it was 74° without the portafilter in place.

I'd also be keen to hear from anyone as to whether these figures are about right, or there is something that needs replacing.


----------



## tomandjo2 (Apr 3, 2016)

Well I'm hoping if there is an issue it's just the thermostat as they're only £4 + postage.

Tom


----------



## stevenet_golf (Apr 2, 2016)

tomandjo2 said:


> 2nd time trying to post this so apologies if original post does appear as well.
> 
> I was luckily enough to pick up a Gaggia Classic for free as spares or repair, gave it a minor strip down and clean, put it back together and tested it and seems to work ok.
> 
> ...


Just bought a 2012 version today and same thing... Consistently 75 ish degrees through the group had, no portafilter. I'm also inclined to gamble on a 4 quid thermostat... Where are they at that price??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

how long was the machine on for? if you turn it on, and give it a couple of minutes the light tells you it is ready, and indeed the boiler is up to temp, but it will pump water into a cold machine, the group head, dispersion plate portafilter etc are all cold, so the water will come out cooler. leave it for half an hour, or run several shots through to warm things up, then check again

also how big a shot did you run? only a small boiler so if you run it for long with no beans in, the flow rate is higher, and it flushes the boiler with cold water


----------



## stevenet_golf (Apr 2, 2016)

Machine had been on about 30 mins at least and ran about 100ml over about dozen times waiting for light to come on each time to get peak boiler temp


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

100ml is getting on for a boiler full - try your test with 40ml, that's roughly a double shot


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

If you want to test temperature during a shot (where it matters), an accurate and low cost method is outlined here by forum member @Xpenno:

http://grindscience.com/2014/10/homemade-espresso-temperature-probe/

For what it's worth if I remember correctly my Gaggia was giving temps in the low 80s when I held a thermapen under the screen. However with the method above shot temp is pushing 100.

Don't underestimate how much heat is lost to atmosphere if you don't have the PF in place.


----------



## tomandjo2 (Apr 3, 2016)

Well gave it a good descale last night and flushed a few full tanks through.

Made myself an espresso and it wasn't bad for the first time I've ever used one of these

107c Thermostat >>here

I ordered both £10.78 incl delivery

Tom


----------



## tomandjo2 (Apr 3, 2016)

risky said:


> If you want to test temperature during a shot (where it matters), an accurate and low cost method is outlined here by forum member @Xpenno:
> 
> http://grindscience.com/2014/10/homemade-espresso-temperature-probe/
> 
> ...


Surely 100 is too high for coffee even close to it.

TOm


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

tomandjo2 said:


> Surely 100 is too high for coffee even close to it.
> 
> TOm


You are correct. I will probably have to purge slightly before shots. I was just trying to demonstrate how different the temperature in the basket can be compared to measuring below the shower screen without a basket.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

tomandjo2 said:


> Well gave it a good descale last night and flushed a few full tanks through.
> 
> Made myself an espresso and it wasn't bad for the first time I've ever used one of these
> 
> ...


FWIW

Just tested my machine after it's been on for 20 mins.

92°c water temp from empty portafilter and 80° once it hit's the glass.


----------

